# lamps, question



## steve20 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi! I want to get those lamps that give blue/white light for my I 30 2000. I also want to put them in my fog lights. What do I need and what I have to know when getting them?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

www.custommaxima.com
www.southwestautoworks.com
www.importhookup.com

Uh... go to any auto parts store. Buy ricey blue bulbs in correct size. 

(you don't have the factory HIDs in your I30 already?)


----------



## steve20 (Jan 12, 2005)

brianw said:


> www.custommaxima.com
> www.southwestautoworks.com
> www.importhookup.com
> 
> ...


 Don't know. It's 2000. HIDs are intense wehite right? Then no i dont' have them.

Why ricey? it's not like i'm putting on a mufler  plus don't they eluminate beter?


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

> Why ricey? it's not like i'm putting on a mufler  plus don't they eluminate beter?


No, they don't. But you should definitely be interested in BETTER bulbs, just not blue. All you're buying is a blue film that actually cuts light output.

There are also differences often between what you get here and in Europe. Check www.danielsternlighting.com and read up.


----------



## steve20 (Jan 12, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> No, they don't. But you should definitely be interested in BETTER bulbs, just not blue. All you're buying is a blue film that actually cuts light output.
> 
> There are also differences often between what you get here and in Europe. Check www.danielsternlighting.com and read up.


Thanks for the link


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Sure, let's us know what you pick up.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

I still think that bulbs make a marginal difference in light output... they're all about looks... get HID kits for both your headlights and fogs if you want an improvement. Or you could look into retrofitting some good projectors into your housings, like projectors from an Acura TSX or E46s...

Btw, some good info here: http://www.hidplanet.com/


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re my other car...*



> I still think that bulbs make a marginal difference in light output... they're all about looks


I don't know Puppet, check out this thread, guy Don Eilenberger did an insane amount of testing to publish some BMW Club articles on the subject for E36 models:

http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=79624

Personally, I'd very subjectively guess I increased my the light from my Hella projectors by around 20% by upgrading to true Osram 65W H7's, purchased from the link I posted earlier in this thread. It's all about ROI -- I didn't want to drop $300 for a HID kit. Spent $48 instead.

Also cranked up my fogs by going to the 100W H1's.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> I don't know Puppet, check out this thread, guy Don Eilenberger did an insane amount of testing to publish some BMW Club articles on the subject for E36 models:
> 
> http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=79624
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good read... however, I'm pretty sure that higher wattage bulbs in 5th Gen fogs will fry the harnesses because of the heat and I assume your fogs had to have the harnesses upgraded before using em? From the link you posted: 



> Higher-wattage bulbs: Higher wattage 9006/9005 bulbs are available from several sources. The higher current draw produces more light—but also more heat—from the bulbs. While the increase in light output might seem desirable, there are several disadvantages to using high-wattage bulbs in the BMW E36. First, the factory headlight wiring on an E36 isn’t capable of supporting the additional current draw of a higherwattage bulb. The bulb will run at less than the designed voltage, which in turn causes it to produce less light and have a shorter lifetime. It also presents the very real possibility of damage to the stock wiring harness, and dangerous glare to other road users. Use of an over-wattage bulb without the use of headlight relays on your BMW is literally playing with fire.
> 
> A secondary concern is the possibility of headlight damage caused by the additional heat of a higher-wattage bulb. And there are also concerns that these bulbs may be produced by off-brand companies using obsolete manufacturing equipment, producing products of low quality. If the manufacturing process doesn’t assure very accurate placement of the filament, it can have a large effect on the beam performance and glare produced.


As for headlights, I guess my statement was directed at your run-of-the-mill white/blue 9003 bulbs for the low beams like Silverstars, PIAA, etc because I've not really seen much improvement in illumination from going with those (this is assuming bulb wattage is comparable to stock). I don't know of anyone who has put in higher wattage halogens into their 5th Gen stock housings so I can't comment on those. 

If upgrading the wiring and harnesses is cheap enough, then I could see how this is more cost effective than getting HIDs, although you can get Helios kits for under $300 bucks, which I think that is pretty reasonable for a significant improvement in illumination.


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Good points. Re headlights, I upgraded to OEM ellips, so the cautions re the US spec headlight assembly don't apply.

Re fogs, no upgrade. I guess I'm assuming since the bulbs are OEM (Osram is the parent of Sylvania and supplies BMW), I won't have a problem. And it they were over-heating I'd assume it would trip a control panel warning. 

Guess I better ask my other board! :loser:


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> Good points. Re headlights, I upgraded to OEM ellips, so the cautions re the US spec headlight assembly don't apply.
> 
> Re fogs, no upgrade. I guess I'm assuming since the bulbs are OEM (Osram is the parent of Sylvania and supplies BMW), I won't have a problem. And it they were over-heating I'd assume it would trip a control panel warning.
> 
> Guess I better ask my other board! :loser:


Maybe the E36 just has more robust wiring in the fogs than our A33s... not surprising to me at all.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, stock Nissan headlight wiring is something like 18ga wire or 20ga wire... pretty wimpy, even at stock wattage bulbs.

The 2002+ get nicer headlamps, but the 2001 and before are on the POS 9004 or the only slightly less awful 9007 bulbs if you "convert" them, and even at overwattage bulbs with upgraded harnesses, 9004 headlamps SUCK. Upgrading to proper projectors is a much better idea...


----------

